# One Big Photo With My B-e-a-u-t-i-e



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice Adrian









Least it materialized. Did you ever get anything done about sorting the b'stards out?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Complaining to the police, watch forums... you know the story.

It seems I stroke in a sensitive spot because the send me an angry e-mail.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sod him Adrian, at least you got your watch.

Nice.


----------

